# Oh,My! How did Manu manage to survive this



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn! Koko was rite. Manu got punched rite in the face. Buckner should have been T-ed up also. But it actually looks like K-Mart was just trying to stop him from flying even farther.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

damn thats hardcore


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

he wouldnt be suspended why... dang i wonder how he feel today


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Was a flagrant foul issued? In my opinion, that is suspension worthy even regarding the playoffs. If offensive activities such as those are tolerated, the National Basketball Association and specifically David Stern would lose a lot of authority in the eyes of the general public.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Premier said:



> Was a flagrant foul issued? In my opinion, that is suspension worthy even regarding the playoffs. If offensive activities such as those are tolerated, the National Basketball Association and specifically David Stern would lose a lot of authority in the eyes of the general public.




Surprisingly to me, Carmelo got a flagrant 2, and automatically got ejected. It was surprising to me because Buckner's fist to the head was more blatant than Carmelo's push.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

HAHA love your avtar koko...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Surprisingly to me, Carmelo got a flagrant 2, and automatically got ejected. It was surprising to me because Buckner's fist to the head was more blatant than Carmelo's push.


After seeing this replay, I totally agree. Oh, and I also love your avatar.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah that foul was crazy! i was soo mad when i first saw it. then they kept replaying it and i got even more mad. buckner should have goteen something too! it's soo bad... anyway so what does carmelo get? does he get suspended or fined?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a feeling something bad will happen to Melo in the next game, so even if he won't get suspended he should get injured. You don't make fouls like this and get away with it...


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> Anthony, who took his share of hits during the game, said he had nothing personal against Ginobili but was tired of seeing him drive to the basket without repercussion.
> 
> Asked why he did not give Ginobili a hard foul earlier in the game, Anthony said: "That was the only time I could get to him."
> 
> The entire Nuggets cast had difficulty getting their hands on Ginobili's bull-in-a-China-shop style.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3743863,00.html

Oh my gosh! WTH? if carmelo wanted to stop manu in the lane, he should play defense and dont purposely hit the manu like that. i understand that sometime commiting a hard foul is OK, but to do it to that extent is ridiculous. he even admitted that he has been wanting to do it, but that's the only time he can get to him. what a punk!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

XxMia_9xX said:


> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3743863,00.html
> 
> Oh my gosh! WTH? if carmelo wanted to stop manu in the lane, he should play defense and dont purposely hit the manu like that. i understand that sometime commiting a hard foul is OK, but to do it to that extent is ridiculous. he even admitted that he has been wanting to do it, but that's the only time he can get to him. what a punk!






Smart player. Instead of doing things the right way (Which is preventing Manu from getting in the lane in the first place), he decides that Manu needs "repercussion" for getting into the lane so much, so he gives him a cheap *** shot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I saw on Yahoo that Carmelo was fined $7,500 for his shove on Ginobilil.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I saw on Yahoo that Carmelo was fined $7,500 for his shove on Ginobilil.


thats it know suspenion or higher fine? it looks more like a punch not a push :dead:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thats it know suspenion or higher fine? it looks more like a punch not a push :dead:


$7,500 isn't enough for you? If anything it's too much.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

He got hammered in there ... The refs definitely missed that call about Buckner


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

that foul was so the fans could get there moneys worth. I was pissed taht we lost, but when he pushed him, and buckner punched him it made my day. Dont be talking crap about tyring to injure camello, hes a superstar, and that would earn one of your spuzies, a suspension.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> $7,500 isn't enough for you? If anything it's too much.


well i guess its alot but they fined jvg 100000 dollars for complaning about the refs but yet two guys can hit a guy and only one of them can et fined 7,500


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

richiejakobe said:


> that foul was so the fans could get there moneys worth. I was pissed taht we lost, but when he pushed him, and buckner punched him it made my day. Dont be talking crap about tyring to injure camello, hes a superstar, and that would earn one of your spuzies, a suspension.



It would make my day if we fouled the **** out of 'Melo, but the Spurs organization and players are too classy to do that. Hope y'all have fun going home early, cause it doesn't look much like you will be advancing. And since when was 'Melo a superstar? Keep dreamin....


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

no foul no harm.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

richiejakobe said:


> that foul was so the fans could get there moneys worth. I was pissed taht we lost, but when he pushed him, and buckner punched him it made my day. Dont be talking crap about tyring to injure camello, hes a superstar, and that would earn one of your spuzies, a suspension.


Last time I checked it was Manu that was the super star. Your post is the biggest example of homerism I have ever seen. I'm a homer when it comes to the spurs, but if the spurs did something like that I would be so p'd at them. But I guess fans are just as classy as thier team, which is proven in your post :nonono: 



mavsmania41 said:


> no foul no harm.


no foul...no harm...what the hell are you talking about? I'm not sure if you're trying to make a joke or if you're serious or what the hell that even means.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> no foul no harm.


thats the best joke i have hurd in awhile


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thats the best joke i have hurd in awhile


So it is a joke? Can you tell me what it means? Cause all I can see is a mutilation of an old cliche.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if the rockets coach got fined why not karl they said the same thing


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

richiejakobe said:


> that foul was so the fans could get there moneys worth. I was pissed taht we lost, but when he pushed him, and buckner punched him it made my day. Dont be talking crap about tyring to injure camello, hes a superstar, and that would earn one of your spuzies, a suspension.


 :boohoo:

EDIT



I hate to edit this Nephets, because you and everyone else has been such great posters, but we can't tell other posters to shut up. - Koko


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> if the rockets coach got fined why not karl they said the same thing




I think there's something deeper to the whole Jeff Van Gundy thing. There has to be. The NBA just doesn't hand out $100,000 fines.




By the way, do you guys realize how much money that is? It will take me 10 years to make that working where I'm at now. That's flat-out amazing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think there's something deeper to the whole Jeff Van Gundy thing. There has to be. The NBA just doesn't hand out $100,000 fines.


Yeah, commenting on bad officiating one night, or even a whole series is one thing, but to suggest it is intentional and there is a behind the scenes conspiracy that is "fixing" games in a way, is entirely different. That's why Van Gundy got hit so hard. 

But it makes you wonder why the league is so sensitive about that type of thing. I understand the difference completely between complaining about officiating and implying a fix of some sort by the officials, but like you said, that's a lot of damn money.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, commenting on bad officiating one night, or even a whole series is one thing, but to suggest it is intentional and there is a behind the scenes conspiracy that is "fixing" games in a way, is entirely different. That's why Van Gundy got hit so hard.
> 
> But it makes you wonder why the league is so sensitive about that type of thing. I understand the difference completely between complaining about officiating and implying a fix of some sort by the officials, but like you said, that's a lot of damn money.





I'm really baffled about the decision to fine him that much money. You'd think that Van Gundy would have hit an official with a fine like that. 



What's weird to me is that Van Gundy got fined $100,000, and Carmelo Anthony got a $7,500 fine. Is what Van Gundy did roughly 13 times worst than what Anthony did?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess Stern just doesn't want any mention of any kind about the possibility that officials favor certain players based on reputation. This is the same guy who said his dream finals would be Lakers against Lakers, so I mean, him overreacting this way kind of raises an eyebrow more than anything. Van Gundy is the one that make outrageous claims, and if the league hadn't take them so serious, I probably would have shrugged them off. The fact Van Gundy stated something that an official told him, then the league reacted like the secret was out or something. I don't know how to explain what I'm saying really. Just makes me wonder is all.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dude like barkley said it's like only chunk of change for van gundy. vangundy gets paid $5 mil... $100,000 fine wont hurt him and it's tax deductible anyway. 

the $7,500 fine for melo is nothing for him. melo probably can spend that much in an hour since he's getting paid so much plus endorsements.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Edit? For saying shut up? I've seen posters do that all the time. Why's this time different? And why edit the shut up if the edit says that nephets says shut? Sorry, but that kinda seems pointless.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> dude like barkley said it's like only chunk of change for van gundy. vangundy gets paid $5 mil... $100,000 fine wont hurt him and it's tax deductible anyway.
> 
> the $7,500 fine for melo is nothing for him. melo probably can spend that much in an hour since he's getting paid so much plus endorsements.


100,000 bucks is a 100,000 bucks no matter who you are. It can buy the same stuff that it could buy for someone like you and me, but instead it was taken rite away from him. Just imagine all the crap he could have bought with that kind of money! Now the league is probably using that money to help fund thier conspiracy against him :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Edit? For saying shut up? I've seen posters do that all the time. Why's this time different? And why edit the shut up if the edit says that nephets says shut? Sorry, but that kinda seems pointless.






Well ezealen, don't worry about it if you think it's pointless. You can take it up with another Mod if it bothers you that much. 



You're not supposed to tell other posters to "shut up."


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well ezealen, don't worry about it if you think it's pointless. You can take it up with another Mod if it bothers you that much.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not supposed to tell other posters to "shut up."


alrite, but the edit of the post says that nephets told him to shut up, and that just seems pointless to me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys lets not fight we won so lets dance :banana: lol weather he should of edited it or not this conversation is pointless


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> guys lets not fight we won so lets dance :banana: lol weather he should of edited it or not this conversation is pointless


I'm not argueing about whether it should be edited or not anyore. Koko's the mod. I'm sure he'd know. It's the way he edited that seems pointless to me, but whatever.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Whatever....exactly.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I must be being held down by the "man".

I may have said "shut up", but lately there have been a lot of trolls bashing the Spurs and whatnot in our boards, they deserve that because they are walking all over us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> I must be being held down by the "man".
> 
> I may have said "shut up", but lately there have been a lot of trolls bashing the Spurs and whatnot in our boards, they deserve that because they are walking all over us.






You're not being held down by the man. The top dogs are stressing editing more, and telling someone to shut up is edit-worthy. I even double checked to make sure it was right.



People seem to have a problem with me now. Oh well. I'm not being any different than I've always been, so it's nothing I can help.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're not being held down by the man. The top dogs are stressing editing more, and telling someone to shut up is edit-worthy. I even double checked to make sure it was right.
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to have a problem with me now. Oh well. I'm not being any different than I've always been, so it's nothing I can help.


Yes, I know I'm not being held down, lol, it was a joke.

But, I'm just saying that what the original poster did by coming in here saying that was like baiting.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> Yes, I know I'm not being held down, lol, it was a joke.
> 
> But, I'm just saying that what the original poster did by coming in here saying that was like baiting.





Yeah, but unfortunately, there's really nothing he did that needed to be edited. He didn't directly insult any fans or any of our players, so that's one of the things that we just need to ignore instead of wasting brain space on. I edited it not because it offended me or because I don't like you, or because I'm an *** hole. I just edited it because editing is being stressed more by the top dogs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

what koko is trying to say is the playoffs are hear and the monitors have been told to be on the look out and make sure people dont get out of hand and since there has been some trolls around like nephets said the board is trying to make sure bad stuff doesnt happen... or something like that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're not being held down by the man. The top dogs are stressing editing more, and telling someone to shut up is edit-worthy. I even double checked to make sure it was right.
> 
> 
> 
> *People seem to have a problem with me now.* Oh well. I'm not being any different than I've always been, so it's nothing I can help.


I hope you don't think I'm one of those people. I've got nothing against you. It's just that the way you edited it said that nephets told him to shut up. So I just thought it was pointless to edit it if you're still going to show that it said shut up.


----------

